# drum sander help



## Ub1chris (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm wanting to build a drum sander. I've looked at dozens on this site, and many everywhere else on the web. I'm a woodworker, but not a metal worker or machine guy, so I'm going to have lots of questions, but I figure I can do it if I break it down into small steps and focus on one thing at a time. For now, I'm just trying to gather parts and plan every thing out. Which brings me to my first 2 questions.

1. Motor. I've been looking for a used motor on kijiji and craigslist and spreading the geographical net pretty wide, but there's nothing. Plenty of smaller ones, but nothing in the 1-1.5 HP range. I'm not against spending big bucks to but new, but I'd rather not. Where else can you get the type of motors that would be appropriate. I've also been looking for treadmills for the motor, but nothing yet. What else has a motor I could grab?

2. Some say the round rod from HD is OK, and some say I need to get a better rod from somewhere like metal supermarkets. I looked on there site, and there are too many types of steel rod for me to figure out. What type am I looking for? I know I could just go in and talk to the guys there, but I'd rather have some idea what my options are before I go there.

There'll be many more questions to follow, but that's good for now. Hopefully, others who are thinking of building can get some good info here too.

Chris


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

A used contractor table saw could be an inexpensive source for a donor motor….


----------



## Ub1chris (Aug 15, 2014)

hmm..hadn't thought of that. Seems so obvious now. Too bad everyone in my area thinks old saws are worth more than they were new. Something to look out for though.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Find a used treadmill. Variable speed DC motor, typically 1.5-2.5HP, speed controller, power supply, rollers already in bearing blocks, and a ton of other goodies. You can find them everywhere really cheap or free.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

The type of steel rod you use isn't going to matter much, it's not like you are going to be putting so much load on it that you will break it. Id either go with cold rolled or some 4130 alloy steel, both of those should be pretty reasonable.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Get the woodsmith/shopnotes plans. They are designed to run off a table saw but you could use a dedicated motor.

Also +1 on treadmill motor. The older the treadmill the better. Some of the newer ones don't have a discreet controller board.


----------



## Ub1chris (Aug 15, 2014)

yes, I have the ShopNotes issue with the plans. I've read it about a dozen times in the last week. Still looking for a treadmill, my problem is I don't know a lot about speed controller, power supply, or anything else I'd find inside a typical treadmill, but if one comes up, I'll be there, and see what I can do.


----------

